# What's the best t3 t5??



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone recommend a good e c a,,,there's so many...looking one to take before my 6 am cardio. Stick abit of armin van buuren on an away I go...

Thanks


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

No advice on t5s mate but t3 is a very different drug to a Eca stack


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Clen.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

Chris86 said:


> No advice on t5s mate but t3 is a very different drug to a Eca stack


Sorry bro,I ment e c a.. I had t5 but they were rubbish binned them... Only looking a good e c a...

Apologies


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

t3 oviously, t3 is a thyroid hormone, t5 is just a otc sup.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dee11 said:


> Sorry bro,I ment e c a.. I had t5 but they were rubbish binned them... Only looking a good e c a...
> 
> Apologies


t5 is just a brand name for a high dosed eca type stack, so I guess they will be the same,

if you binned them then maybe your expecting too much from there, there just a supplement, id look to diets and cardio more than a supplement for fat loss


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Proper ECA can't be bought in the shops unless you buy seperate ingredients and make your own stack


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Proper ECA can't be bought in the shops unless you buy seperate ingredients and make your own stack


That should be made a friggin' sticky


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

T5's ARE ECA lol, just that some T5 contain ephedra instead of ephedrine and they all have different ratios of eph/caffeine/aspirin (some dont have aspirin so arent technically eca but they do the same thing, the aspirin IMO doesnt do much anyway) and may also caintain some other ingredients.


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

stone14 said:


> t5 is just a brand name for a high dosed eca type stack, so I guess they will be the same,
> 
> if you binned them then maybe your expecting too much from there, there just a supplement, id look to diets and cardio more than a supplement for fat loss


I'm on a keto diet,and dnp.. Had ethridrine but all finished... Just was looking a pick me up for a buzz..when I'm doin my 6 am cardio...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Poke said:


> T5's ARE ECA lol, just that some T5 contain ephedra instead of ephedrine and they all have different ratios of eph/caffeine/aspirin (some dont have aspirin so arent technically eca but they do the same thing, the aspirin IMO doesnt do much anyway) and may also caintain some other ingredients.


So basically what your saying is, that T5 are NOT ECA as they contain ephedra and not ephedrine and some have no aspirin.

Now my understanding of ECA is Ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin.

Your reply contradictes itself


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> So basically what your saying is, that T5 are NOT ECA as they contain ephedra and not ephedrine and some have no aspirin.
> 
> Now my understanding of ECA is Ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin.
> 
> Your reply contradictes itself


Nope, I said 'some' T5's contain ephedra instead of ephadrine and that 'some' T5's dont contain aspirin, and that IMO I dont think aspirin does anything in ECA anyway (studies show it doesnt).

Ephedra does the same as ephedrine, and it begins with 'E', its the same compound just in a different form, theres only very few T5's which dont contain aspirin, I was just stating it for the OP, T5's are ECA stacks unless you get a knock off one.

My post didnt contradict itself, it just stated the way it is.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Dee11 said:


> I'm on a keto diet,and dnp.. Had ethridrine but all finished... Just was looking a pick me up for a buzz..when I'm doin my 6 am cardio...


Try other fat burners like thermopure from my protein, ECA and Clen for that matter are over rated, there are other supplements which give the same effect, some better, and are readily available to buy legally, also cheap.


----------

